# DIY Hair Dyeing Tips for WOC relaxed hair? Can I use processor?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

I've caught a little DIY fever recently. 

*I've become a little dye-curious.*

I want to go a light auburn to red-brown; a little darker than this pic below






I was wondering how I go about dying my hair without frying it off and maintaining it after all that processing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How do I prep my hair for the process? 
I know my relaxer should be weeks apart from dyeing. 
Are there any processor fluids you recommend over others? 
And are their any hair dyes that would best for relaxed hair? 

And of course any tips, experiences, and recommendations outside of what I'm asking would be really really awesome!

Please help!

BTW! Should I practice on some cheapy human yaki?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I'm shooting for a coppery brown actually.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2010)

I think you might be able to achieve your desired color using a shade from the Clairol Textures & Tones line.  Their shade range is pretty broad.  I have natural hair and the line is designed for WOC with natural and relaxed textures.  I currently use Golden Light Brown (5G) -- my natural color is black -- and don't find it to be drying in the least.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Sep 19, 2010)

I would be careful about colouring your hair after a relaxer. Definetly go to a salon if you want to do it. The metallic salts in box colour are damaging enough, and mixing with the relaxer could be disastrous.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 20, 2010)

^^Agreed.  I would never recommend coloring at the same time as relaxing, unless a professional is doing it.  If it's a DIY job, I'd wait at least 2 weeks between procedures.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh of course, I'd never want to to over process.


----------

